# Experience: PowerPC au quotidien en 2015



## HalfTeh23 (13 Novembre 2015)

Salut ^^
Un ami m'a lancé un défi: N'utiliser rien d'autre que un Mac PowerPC pendant une semaine.
Et vu que je pense que ça pourrais être sympa, j'ai décider de partager cette expérience avec vous. ^^
Donc, je pense faire un "rapport" tout les soirs en essayant  de diversifier les activités chaque jours.
Dites-moi si ça pourrais vous intérréssé. ^^
Alors, je passe de:
iMac Early 2006 20" - Intel Core Duo 2GHz - ATi X1600 - 3Gb RAM - HDD 250Gb - OS X 10.6.8 & Windows 7 Ultimate
à:
iMac G5 17" - PowerPC G5 2GHz - ATi 9600 - 2Gb RAM - HDD 1To - OS X 10.5.8
Alors, de base, il y avait un HDD de 160Go et 512Mo de RAM, mais vu que je me voit mal utiliser ça au quotidien, je l'ai un peu boosté ^^
Alors, je suis pas un très grand gamer (surtout vu la config de l'iMac Early 2006) mais je joue a quelque jeux ou MMORPG sur Windows 7, je vais essayer d'en trouver sur PPC. ^^
Je pense partir sur ça (avec iTunes toujours en fond, hormis pour le gaming et les films ou série)
Jour 1: Utilisation diversifié: Navigation web, office, montage, GarageBand/Audacity, film/série 720p/1080p, jeux
Jour 2: Office et navigation web
Jour 3: Jeux intensif (9h - 22h/23h)
Jour 4: Garageband/Audacity
Jour 5: Montage intensif sur iMovie et Final Cut Pro
Jour 6: film et serie (sur hdd, streaming, youtube)
Jour 7: Navigation web
Jour 8: Retour sur Intel + rapport complet ^^
Voila, donc, si vous pourriez être interresé, laissez un commentaire ^^


----------



## patrick86 (14 Novembre 2015)

houla… 

Si vous trouvez des astuces et solutions pour utiliser des logiciels à jour sur OS X 10.5 PPC, ça m'intéresse. 
J'ai un proche qui utilise encore un PowerMac G4 MDD est ça devient galère pour avoir un navigateur web à jour (TenFourFox aide bien quand même).


----------



## daffyb (14 Novembre 2015)

j'attends le rapport... par simple curiosité


----------



## HalfTeh23 (14 Novembre 2015)

Alors, milieu de journée: Navigation web: ok, j'ai pu naviguer sur pleins site sans aucun problème ou ralentissement. Même YouTube HTML5 fonctionne bien ^^ (enfin, au début ça lag, puis ensuite ça devient fluide) en 540p et 720p
Office, ça me parait evident: c'est parfait. ^^ Je n'ai monté qu'une petite vidéo de 2 minutes, mais sans aucun problème non plus, même si l'exportation à pris des plombes comparé à mon Intel. (10 minutes contre 3 minutes)
Logiciel utilisé: TenFourFox 38.4.0, LibreOffice 4.0.6.2, iMovie 09
L'écran 17" pârait vraiment étroit au début mais après 1/2h ont s'y fait très bien, mon 20" pârait enorme maintenant xD
Pour l'instant, ça s'annonce concluant ^^


----------



## HalfTeh23 (14 Novembre 2015)

Mardi je vais à l'enterrement d'un ami tué au Bataclan, donc je pourrais pas faire de rapport, désolé. (Je fais le rapport d'aujourd'hui vers 23h quand je serais rentré)


----------



## Yuls (14 Novembre 2015)

Toutes mes condoléances  , prends ton temps pour le rapport.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (14 Novembre 2015)

Merci.. Surtout qu'a la base, je devais l'accompagné, je suis content d'être malade.
Donc pour mon premier rapport, c'est plutôt positif, je pourrais bien l'utiliser au quotidien. Tout ce que je fais habituellement, le G5 le fait sans trop de problème, je vais attendre de voir sur les utilisation plus poussé si j'arrive au limite du G5.
Sur la navigation, il lag à partir de 7/8 onglets d'ouvert, ou lors de la navgation sur des sites assez lourd.
Pour office, il n'y a aucun problème (en même temps, je pense que même un G3 pourrais suffire pour faire du Office)
Je n'ai pas pu tester GarageBand (l'app crash, je pense que c'est parceque je l'ai pris directement depuis mon disque dur de mon iMac Intel sans passer par l'installeur iLife), pour Audacity, il le fait tout aussi bien, le rendu est même plus rapide que sur Intel (ce qui m'as énormément surpris)
Pour FinalCut Pro, j'y suis passer au moins une demi heure pour comprendre comment fonctionnais cette ancienne version, mais une fois que j'ai compris, j'ai pas du tout eu de problème, je pensais que le 1440x900 allait être vraiment trop étroit pour du montage (ou pareil pour la navigation) mais franchement non, ont s'y fait très rapidement.
Pour les films et série en 720p, je n'ai eu aucun problème de lecture avec VLC, par contre en 1080p, ça lui arrivais de louper quelque frâmes.
Pour les jeux, je n'en n'ai pas vraiment trouver. (ou plutot, pas pris le temps de télécharger) le seul que j'ai tester c'était Doom, et un jeux qui tournais sous DOS va bien evidemment tourner sans problème sur un PowerPC G5.
Je voulais essayer de trouver Minecraft (en version cracké, j'avous, je voulais pas payer pour un jeux que je peut avoir gratuitement sur un ordis plus puissant avec un écran bien plus grand) Pour dofus, le derniers launcher compatible PPC n'est plus fonctionnel, pour Leagues Of Legends, déjà que la dernière versions ne tourne pas sur Snow Leopard (et d'autant moins sur Core Duo, je suis d'ailleurs obliger d'utiliser Windows 7 pour ça, mais ça lag tellement en low 1680x1050, je prefère autant utiliser mon laptop oû je peut jouer en Max en full résolution sans aucun lag) alors je douterais fort qu'il tourne sur Leopard PPC.
Pour le téléchargement de torrent, toujours aucun problème.
Le G5 chauffe environt 2x plus que le Intel (en idle, 63°C contre 28°C), donc, je voulais réguler les ventilo, hélas, les PPC n'utilisant pas de SMC comme les Intel, il m'était impossible d'utiliser smcFanControl comme sur mon Intel. De toute façon, cet iMac G5 est 1000x plus bruyant que mon Intel, c'est fou, je me croirais de nouveau sur ma vielle tour Pentium 4 3,8GHz de 2005)
Logiciel utilisé: TenFourFox 38.4.0, LibreOffice 4.0.6.2, Audacity 2.1.1, iMovie 09, Final Cut Pro 6, Transmission 2.20, iStats Menu Pro (payant, hélas,mais avec 15 jours d'essai), MacTracker 7.4.1 (rien a voir avec ce que j'ai listé, je suis d'accord, mais bon, je note les logiciels que j'utilise)
Voilà, je pense que je n'ai plus rien à dire pour aujourd'hui. Bonne nuit.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (15 Novembre 2015)

Pandicorn a dit:


> Mardi je vais à l'enterrement d'un ami tué au Bataclan, donc je pourrais pas faire de rapport, désolé. (Je fais le rapport d'aujourd'hui vers 23h quand je serais rentré)



Oh me***e, toutes mes condoléances.
Je suis aussi sur Paris une connaissance à moi (travaillant en association dans un milieu pauvre) est morte également. 

Sinon, je vais suivre aussi ton topic par curiosité.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (15 Novembre 2015)

Toute mes condoléances à toi aussi.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (15 Novembre 2015)

Bon, j'ai eu quelque problème à lire des format venant de Office, donc j'ai installer Office 2008 for Mac (t*rrent) et ça fonctionne super bien ^^


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (15 Novembre 2015)

Tu as eu des problèmes avec le docX ou avec autre choses?
J'avais souvenir que les Ppt étaient particulièrement "difficile" à gérer.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (15 Novembre 2015)

Ouais, enfin just que LibreOffice rendais le fichier illisible, au lieu d'afficher ce qui était écrit. Il affichait pleins de caractère bizzard. Mais aucun problème avec Office 08. ^^


----------



## HalfTeh23 (16 Novembre 2015)

Après une session de 4h intensive sous Audacity, 70°C. Ce qui est, pour moi, acceptable de la part d'un G5. (D'ailleurs, il s'est super bien débrouiller, pas de lag, ni rien, presque aucune différence face à mon Intel (aussi bien MacIntel que mon PC i3)
En jeux, j'ai installer Halo Combah Evolved (en Universal Binary), super, avec tout les réglage à fond, pas de soucis (les ventilos se déclanchent au max, certre, mais avec les bruit du jeux, ont ne les entend (presque) pas.)
J'ai pu m'en servir pendant 11h d'affilée, en continu, avec de multiple activité, sans dépassé les 70°C, je suis assez impressionné. (Par contre, je trouve qu'un ventilo au niveau du HDD n'aurais pas été con, car je le sens bien (chaleur), même à travers le plastique derrière.)
(Excusez des possible faute d'orthographe/grammaire/conjugaison, j'écrit ça depuis mon smartphone, fatigué, juste avant de dormir.) Sur ce, bonne nuit. (Demain, il n'y aura rien, ou juste un minuscule retour sur la soirée, je suis dans mon deuxième lycée de 7h30 à 19h)


----------



## HalfTeh23 (21 Novembre 2015)

Bon, j'ai pas pu poster (surtout j'ai oublier xD)
Mais donc, ce que je peut dire, c'est que les G5 ne sont pas vraiment obsolète. J'ai pas eu de problème.
D'ailleurs, je pense que je vais pas tarder à devoir utiliser le G5 en ordi principal: Mon iMac (Intel) commence à avoir des glitch graphique, des carré noir qui apparaissent mais ne disparaissent pas, ect.. (Je pense que j'aurai du le voir venir de toute façon, avec tout ces problème que j'ai vu sur différent forum x) En fait, le seul truc qui m'embête vraiment, c'est de passer d'un 20" à un 17", mais, de passer de Intel à PowerPC ne me gène pas tant que ça. xD


----------

